# Ceratogyrus' picture thread



## Ceratogyrus (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi there. Just thought id post some pics of some of my arboreals. Sorry, not the greatest pics, but really hard to get pokies to sit still. 

Iridiopelma sp. 'recife'







H.maculata male







L.violaceopes







P.fasciata 1







P.fasciata 2 (My breeding pair)







P.fasciata 3







P.frasciata 5







P.formosa 1







P.formosa 2







P.formosa 3







P.formosa 4







P.formosa adult female







P.miranda







P.ornata 1







P.ornata 2







P.ornata 3







P.pederseni 1







P.pederseni 2







P.pederseni 3







P.pederseni 4







P.regalis 1







P.regalis 2







P.rufilata 1







P.rufilata 2







P.rufilata 3







P.striata 1







P.striata 2







P.striata 3







P.tigrinawesseli 1







P.tigrinawesseli 2


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Nov 17, 2008)

And some baby C.darlingi's







And their mommy


----------



## Neuroticax (Nov 17, 2008)

Very cool pics.

In P.rufilata 3, they look reaaaly pissed off. lol


----------



## No One (Nov 17, 2008)

Awesome Pics . awesome T's.. 
They are all looking really good.
Love the pics of the Babies.


----------



## Tie Black (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice photos! Got any Pokies?


----------



## Thompson08 (Nov 17, 2008)

Tie Black said:


> Nice photos! Got any Pokies?


lol you did not see any pics of the pokies up there?!?!  Cool collection btw


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice photos, but the one labeled P. miranda isn't a miranda.


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanx. Bought the miranda as a miranda but obviously not. Any1 wanna take a guess at it???


----------



## Zoltan (Nov 18, 2008)

Great shots, man! Post more _Ceratogyrus_ photos!


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Nov 18, 2008)

Will try take some more. Hoping for a sac from my brachycephalus so dont wanna bother her too much. Going to try take the babies out of my marshalli burrow tonight so hopefully get some pics of her too.


----------



## Hendrik C. (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi,

I think your pictures are quite okay... but you can improve them with adding some more contrast.

I felt free to give you an example:














Best regards,
Hendrik


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Nov 19, 2008)

Dont have all the fancy programs to edit pics.  Prefer watching them to photographing them. 
Thanx anyway.


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Jun 30, 2012)

Here are a few pic's of my collection:

Ceratogyrus species:

C.brachycephalus with babies:






C.brachycephalus MF:






And another brachycephalus MF:






Ceratogyrus marshalli MF:






Ceratogyrus sanderi MF:






Ceratogyrus darlingi MF:






Another darlingi MF:






---------- Post added 06-30-2012 at 11:12 PM ----------

Pelinobius muticus:






---------- Post added 06-30-2012 at 11:14 PM ----------

A.junodi MF:






Another one showing size comparison with male:






MM:






Another MF:






---------- Post added 06-30-2012 at 11:16 PM ----------

Monocentropus balfouri mommy with 2 babies:







Harpactira hamiltoni MF:







Harpactira gutatta MF:







---------- Post added 06-30-2012 at 11:17 PM ----------

Another Harpactira hamiltoni MF:







---------- Post added 06-30-2012 at 11:19 PM ----------

P.murinus MF:













P.murinus DCF MM:













DCF sling:







---------- Post added 06-30-2012 at 11:20 PM ----------

Avicularia avicularia:







---------- Post added 06-30-2012 at 11:24 PM ----------

P.fasciata communal:







P.pederseni MF (Waiting for her to drop):







P.subfusca MF:












P.rufilata MF:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Legion09 (Jun 30, 2012)

Great collection!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## le-thomas (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm extremely jealous of your baboon collection. Especially the A.junodi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Jul 1, 2012)

le-thomas said:


> I'm extremely jealous of your baboon collection. Especially the A.junodi.


Thanks. I have 8 females.  Stunning species, but prefer my C.brachycephalus.


----------



## Artaeshia (Jul 1, 2012)

Loving the Moncentropus balfouri pic, so cute! The name is awesome to pronounce too, might just be me though haha ;D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Jul 1, 2012)

Great collection and pics!  How long did it take you to get the P.fasciata to line up for that photo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fatich (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice african species!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Jul 2, 2012)

Formerphobe said:


> Great collection and pics!  How long did it take you to get the P.fasciata to line up for that photo?


Thanks
Pretty quickly. IMO pokies speed and aggression is over rated, so actually used my hands to herd them and keep them in place to take the pic.
Nice pic to show the colour differences in males and females though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jul 2, 2012)

I really like your C. brachycephalus.  Great pics of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Jul 2, 2012)

> used my hands to herd them and keep them in place to take the pic.


Cool!  Your poecis are much better behaved than my dogs...  LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Jul 4, 2012)

My newly acquired P.murinus MF:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jul 5, 2012)

Ceratogyrus said:


> Thanks
> Pretty quickly. IMO pokies speed and aggression is over rated, so actually used my hands to herd them and keep them in place to take the pic.
> Nice pic to show the colour differences in males and females though.


Im glad you commented on the differences lol.. you took the words right out of my mouth. Excellent pic
You have an awesome collection, and great pics. keep em coming

I really would like to get my hands on a DCF P. murinus

---------- Post added 07-05-2012 at 06:52 PM ----------

was that a coincidence getting both females looking up, while both males down?


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Jul 7, 2012)

It was just by chance that they sat like that. Only noticed it after I had taken the photo.
I know I have posted this before on another thread, but here is the difference between C.brachycephalus and C.brachycephalus "hobby form".
Not sure if this is the case in the US, but this "hobby form" is a cross between C.darlingi and C.brachycephalus.

C.brachycephalus






C.brachycephalus "hobby form" (darlingi x brachycephalus)


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Aug 19, 2012)

The Ceratogyrus Genera is just so stunning.
Sorry that the quality is not the best, but was taken with an iPad at night through glass. Enjoy anyway...

Ceratogyrus sanderi













Ceratogyrus marshalli













Ceratogyrus brachycephalus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 19, 2012)

Absolutely love the M. balfouri MF with her kids and the P. fasciata communal (undertitle: "You're doing it WRONG!" - since one of them is looking upwards )

Reactions: Like 1


----------

